# EARTH auger conversion?



## Colega (Nov 21, 2015)

Has anyone ever considered buying a dirt auger, and using it for ice fishing?. In theory, if you change the blade with an ice auger blade, it should work. What do you guys think?. 










https://www.harborfreight.com/Gas-Powered-Earth-Auger-56257.html


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

It will work but will be much slower. Earth augers are geared lower. 

That said, the days of the gas auger are coming to an end for all but remote northern lakes. A drill with one of the new composite bits is much easier in every regard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colega (Nov 21, 2015)

Wallywarrior said:


> It will work but will be much slower. Earth augers are geared lower.
> 
> That said, the days of the gas auger are coming to an end for all but remote northern lakes. A drill with one of the new composite bits is much easier in every regard.
> 
> ...


That makes sense, since when I have used the dirt augers to drill fence post, the do turn slower. Thanks


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

Wallywarrior said:


> It will work but will be much slower. Earth augers are geared lower.
> 
> That said, the days of the gas auger are coming to an end for all but remote northern lakes. A drill with one of the new composite bits is much easier in every regard.
> 
> ...


U know what pisses me off..it took almost 30 yrs. of my life..hauling and trying to start.. before someone figured this out..could of been a millionaire..but I’m still friggen shingling


----------



## wallerchamon (Feb 24, 2011)

Colega said:


> Has anyone ever considered buying a dirt auger, and using it for ice fishing?. In theory, if you change the blade with an ice auger blade, it should work. What do you guys think?.
> 
> View attachment 471095
> 
> ...


I know of some people who tried this with this very auger. Suffice to say, he burnt up $250 in ice fishing clothing (it literally melted by leaning on the exhaust and trying to get it to go through the ice. There’s a reason why the ice stuff is different than the earth stuff. Whole different animal. The pitch of the blades, torque,etc. don’t waste your time or your gear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

Wallywarrior said:


> It will work but will be much slower. Earth augers are geared lower.
> 
> That said, the days of the gas auger are coming to an end for all but remote northern lakes. A drill with one of the new composite bits is much easier in every regard.
> 
> ...


BElieve it or not I picked this powerhead up on ebay at this time of year for 100 bucks took my old hand auger handle off welded on a piece of pipe to sleeve it to my power head and its working good. It was labeled as a some proto type ice auger power head.


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

here is a power head get a 100 dollar ice bit and drill some holes. I know my gear ratio is like 13 to 1 I was drilling ten holes to another guys one with the one I built and his was a newer gas auger but seemed geared really slow compared to mine. So the gearing is something to consider but if it eats through dirt the motor and gearing should pull through ice as long as it has an ice auger adapted to it. Power head at home depot. Seen an ad for a auger for 100 bucks on homedepot total 260.00 with the power head not as cheap as I got it done but not bad considering the price of a new gas or electric.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

If you want gas (I still use one) you can get a brand new 8" gas for $299.99 right now with a great warranty and customer service and not have to piece something together.


----------



## Colega (Nov 21, 2015)

Smallie12 said:


> If you want gas (I still use one) you can get a brand new 8" gas for $299.99 right now with a great warranty and customer service and not have to piece something together.


That sounds like a pretty good deal. What auger do you use?. Where did you see the sale?. Thank you


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Colega said:


> That sounds like a pretty good deal. What auger do you use?. Where did you see the sale?. Thank you


https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/es...-ice-auger/0000000006327?bc=10417|10440|10441

I run the Eskimo Shark 10", this is it's 6th season, original chipper blades, original spark plug, at least a 1000 holes, always fires up, gas sits in it over summer, store it upright against the wall, use the Eskimo Oil 50-1 mix with stabilizer in it they recommend, easy short pull start with hyper coil technology, never failed me once and I've done nothing too it except make it work hard. I do have an extension for it, extra blades, and the engine cover they sell for them which helps keep it clean. Looks brand new literally.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Colega,

Here's another, $20 less and free shipping:
https://www.landmsupply.com/shop/sp...kimo-sting-ray-33cc-8-quantum-gas-auger-s33q8
this is the one I run, biggest on the market but she's not light either
https://www.landmsupply.com/shop/sp...g/eskimo-shark-71cc-10-power-ice-auger-z71q10

Also, looking at the others, looks like they probably have normal pull starts where the one I have has the hyper coil which makes it nearly 2/3 easier to pull and trust me it is. I think they all have 5 year warranty and they have sealed bearings vs bushings which is better. Hope that helps. I think the first link in the previous post showed they don't ship to home so you'd have to pick it up. I know when I got mine it came to my front door in 3 days max free shipping too and was only $10 more than an 8" so I went with the 10". I think I got it from Glen's Army Navy. 

Also, if it were me, which is purely my opinion, if I had it to do again (drill set ups really weren't out when I got mine and I didn't trust the battery style ones that were just coming out), I'd go electric drill and auger attachment with a couple 5 amp batteries minimum, then regular gas, then the augers with rechargeable batteries. I like my gas one because I treat it well and know it is reliable as hell, drilled 50 holes Saturday and still had 2/3 tank of gas and the weight isn't quite an issue for me yet. As soon as I start having issues with it that I cannot fix I'll be going electric drill and auger attachment setup. Reason I'd shy away from the rechargeable battery ones is because they are so expensive, will only get you so many holes as well, and to replace a bad battery is costly and like buying 1/2 an auger again. You can throw propane ones into that mix too as I've just seen way too many complaints with people using those. But who knows, operator error, faulty technology, don't know. I just know what I have and how it works. I know from others experience that when I need to go electric drill style I'll know what to get.

In a nutshell, if you want gas, I'd go with an Eskimo but honestly think going electric drill and attachment are the ultimate way to go. I did see that the rocket models Eskimo is making are a lot lighter than mine though too so it would only be 2-2.5x the weight of some of the drill types where mine is nearly 4x as heavy around 34lbs I think. Depends too on if you like the idea of mixing and dealing with gas but honestly, never had a leak or spill at all. A tank of gas in mine lasts several trips usually and I never take gas with me. The oil additive I buy is cheap and I get a case of it every couple years and use it in other equipment too that calls for the same mix. Hope that helps and if you got any more questions ask and I'll help ya if I can. I got a few more websites for fishing stuff too. Amazing the price ranges that can be found on augers, as much as $100 or more for the same auger off other sites so shop around for sure. Season ending sales can bring some major deals too but if you snooze too long you can often lose too as a lot of these places don't offer this stuff over the summer. Good luck man. Feel free to PM too.


----------



## wallerchamon (Feb 24, 2011)

Smallie12 said:


> Colega,
> 
> Here's another, $20 less and free shipping:
> https://www.landmsupply.com/shop/sp...kimo-sting-ray-33cc-8-quantum-gas-auger-s33q8
> ...


Great suggestions. Hard to beat an electric drill in this day and age IMO. Dual purpose tool at the home and on the ice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colega (Nov 21, 2015)

Smallie12 said:


> Colega,
> 
> Here's another, $20 less and free shipping:
> https://www.landmsupply.com/shop/sp...kimo-sting-ray-33cc-8-quantum-gas-auger-s33q8
> ...


Awesome information Smallie. I’m looking at the electric option based on your suggestion. I walk, so a lighter load always helps. I have a nice Nils hand auger with the removal handle. It looks like it is already prepared for a drill, without having to use an adapter. Now I just have to get the right drill for it as you suggested, and I should be all set.
Thank you and Merry Christmas


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Colega said:


> Awesome information Smallie. I’m looking at the electric option based on your suggestion. I walk, so a lighter load always helps. I have a nice Nils hand auger with the removal handle. It looks like it is already prepared for a drill, without having to use an adapter. Now I just have to get the right drill for it as you suggested, and I should be all set.
> Thank you and Merry Christmas


No problem, you'll love it as every guy does and I'll get there eventually! Main thing with drill, don't go cheap, get as much torque as you can and get large enough batteries. Many are using Milwaukee Fuels, some Rigid, some Dewalt. Always keep drill on lowest settings and drill mode or you'll ruin your drill or break your arms, haha. Keep the batteries warm when not in use and you should be good to go. Shop around also, many good deals here and there. Make sure your auger attachment has the smooth blades and not the chippers, will cut better and batteries will last longer. I only know all this from all the research I've done and from guys personal use and recommendations. Lots of videos on YouTube so check them out. I'd say on average, 8-10" of ice with 8" auger you'll probably get 30 holes with one 5ah battery give or take a couple. Happy Holidays to you too. Good luck.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

If you really want a gas auger, look on Facebook Marketplace, there's hundreds of them on there.


----------

